# Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )



## Seeteufelfreund (2. November 2004)

Hi,an alle die so lange haben warten müssen,hier also der Beginn meines Berichtes:
Zuerst ein Link Hier 
Dies ist das Boot mit dem ich meine erste Tour in Tokio startete







Der Preis für solch eine Tour liegt bei ca.65 Euro = 8.500 Yen.
Dafür gehts morgens um 7 los,je nach erreichen  der Fanggründe eine Fahrzeit von 1-2 Stunden.Die Fahrt endet gegen 17:00 wieder in Tokio.
Vorher sollte man sich aber erkundigen,ob sie Kunstköder oder Naturköderangeln
machen.Für 4 Euro=500 Yen kann man sich an Bord auch eine Ausrüstung leihen.
Im Gegensatz zu unserem Angeln,haben in Japan auf den Kuttern alle die selbe 
Rutenlänge und meist die selben Köder.
Dies Entscheidet meist die Reederei,wer nur mal schnuppern will, sollte sich eine Angel leihen und erst mal Testen.


Das Auswerfen könnt ihr getrost vergessen,siehe Bilder:




















Der Köder wird einfach runtergelassen und mit ruckartigen Bewegungen und gleichzeitigem Einholen der Schnur wieder hoch geholt.






Die Ruten sind meist 1,50 bis 2m lang,bei 6-12 lbs,einer 6 lbs geflochtenen Hauptschnur( unterschiedlich gefärbt alle 15 m),einem 20-30lbs Shockleader
( Monovorfach),Verbindung über Knoten,danach Einhänger ohne Kugellager.
Köder ähnlich unserer Pilker bei 80-100g.
Rollen:Stationär oder Mini-Multi mit 200 m Fassungsvermögen.
Fangen kann man an einem Tag bis zu 8 verschiedene Sorten Fisch.
Bei meiner Tour ging es unter anderem auf Sablefisch,siehe Bild:






So weit ich hörte,war ich der einzige Ausländer seit Jahrzehnten der dieses Boot betrat.
Ich hatte 4 dieser schönen Fische.
Wer also mit dem Gedanken spielt dort zum Fischen hinzufahren,dem sei geraten,laßt Euer Angelzeug zuhause,wenn kauft Euch dort selbiges. 
Es ist zwar etwas teurer aber von unvergleichbarer Qualität.

Mehr News in den kommenden Tagen.

Der STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Jetzt sind die Bilder wieder verschwunden !!!!!

Der STF


----------



## jole (2. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

|wavey: HALLO Seeteufelfreund

leider #c isch woll nichts aus deinen bildern geworden oder bei mir gehen se nich auf 

aber von der story kann ich nich genug wisssen 

bitte schreib noch nen bischen von deinen eindrücken aus japan!!!

mich würd interesiern wie wars dort im angel laden was gabs alles was es hier nich gab ich weis aus dem netz von fantastischen sachen ( wobbler ruten rollen ) dei alle von unglaublicher qualität sind 
erzähl doch bitte 

cao jole


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*



> Jetzt sind die Bilder wieder verschwunden !!!!!



Ja, ich sehe es  

Ich schick dir schnell mal meine Tel nummer per Pn... dann schauen wir weiter


----------



## Rausreißer (3. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Ha, das wird schon
Geduld ist halt ne Tugend  

R.R. #h


----------



## Karstein (3. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Hey Martin - danke für den Anfang!!! Ich hoffe, das mit den Fotos haut hin, die sind ja wirklich sehenswert.

ToiToi

Karsten


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

So habe die Bilder erstmal so eingegeben.

Der STF


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

ich seh nix Martin  :c  :c  :c 

Mein Gott macht du das spannend :q


----------



## Lofote (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Das stimmt...es ist einfach nix zu sehen..irgendwas paßt mit den Link`s zum free nicht:c :c :c :c 

Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf das wir doch noch nen tollen Bericht zu lesen bekommen der durch geniale Bilder unterstrichen wird#6 #6


----------



## Lotte (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

moin-moin,

 ich bekomme immer folgende meldung: 


Die von Ihnen aufgerufene Seite wurde nicht  gefunden ...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Nur keine Hemmungen,wir sind am Arbeiten !!!!!

Der STF


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

@Seeteufelfreund 

Ich hab den Fehler bereits entdeckt... in ca. 5 Minuten... gibts weiter Anweisungen  

Vorgeschmack ?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Wenn ich Dich nicht hätte !!!!!

Der STF


----------



## Sockeye (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

das ist ja auch süß! :q


----------



## Pete (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

so, franzl...ich habs vervollständigt...danke dir...nachher bringe ich di noch auf die direktansicht


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

@Seeteufelfreund, einmal da klicken, komplett kopieren und damit den ersten Beitrag ersetzen... dann müssten sie drin sein  
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/stf.doc


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Standesgemäß sollte es so aussehen :







Der STF


----------



## Pete (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

so, jetzt sind se auch gleich im beitrag drin....


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Merci dir Pete #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Wenn ich Euch alle nicht hätte !!!!!


Der STF


----------



## norge_klaus (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Mensch Martin wat für fette Hornhechte !!!! Haben die auch grüne Gräten ??

 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Hornhechte ????
Haste dir mal das Maul genauer angesehen ????
Grüne Gräten,sorry keine Ahnung,Esse so gut wie keinen Fisch !!!

Der STF


----------



## Lotte (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

moin-moin,

 endlich klappt es nun auch mit den bildern!!! geht ja irre eng zu da bei denen!!!

 freue mich schon auf die nächsten teile (hoffentlich kommen die bald)!!!!!


----------



## norge_klaus (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Dann tippe ich auf Kreuzung Barracuda und Hornhecht ! Oder ?????


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Eher Barracuda und Aal,einmal am Haken sind sie keine großen Kämpfer.
Sie wiegen sich halt nur in der Strömung.

Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

toll, toll, toll  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Muß hier mal Kundtun,das dieser hier gefangene Fisch ein Hairtail ( Bandfish ) ist.
Beweis siehe Foto.
Diese Dinger können bis zu 3m lang werden und bis zu 5kg schwer.
Also kein Sable Fish wie erst vermutet.


Der STF


----------



## Alf Stone (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 1 ( Kutterangeln )*

Na sauber feine Bilder! :q


----------

